# PCT funding for Single Women



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

Just thought id ask if anyone has had help with IVF or drug funding via their PCT,  I think that I heard that some have.

I wrote a letter a couple of weeks ago asking if I could be considerd for drug funding, I received a letter back this week saying:

They will only help couples in 'stable relationships' who have been 'trying to conceive through regular unprotected intercourse for a minumum of 2 years' (do they put cameras in their houses to evidence this)  Apparently the policy follows NICE and HFEA guidelines. 

Also the current Warwickshire NHS policy states that they do not part fund, therefore they would not fund a patients drugs if the patient was paying privatley for treatment.

Would just like to hear how other people have got on in different parts of the country.

Thanks

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I asked my gp and he said they don't fund single women for iui or ivf.I contacted pct for guidelines  they sent me the criteria back and it talked about couples. 
If as single women it is the sperm than is needed it is obvious we are not in a heterosexual relationship-I also have fertility issues but excluded also now too old and would want choice of clinic etc!
My gp was also not be allowed to fund me any fertility drugs but he does bloods and does my clexane etc for me.
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I had exactly the same repsonse. The bit about a stable realtionship made me want to laugh and cry all together. They should all read these boards, of the state of some of the relationships of people getting funding!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I didn't even try....just assumed I'd stand no chance and didn't want to waste time (and emotional energy) on it....

It's not fair, but what can you do?  I'm just grateful that I have the finances to pay for this myself, must be very hard to want something so much and be unable to even move towards it because of lack of money

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Same response for me. Better two parents regardless of the state of the relationship....the reality is the clinics do very little to check that a relationship is so called stable and so they don't really know this any more than they know that I'm stable...which obviously i am when I go there! I understand though that finance is limited and that they have to make choices somehow. In a way, some of us just have a lack of sperm as the issue so i get why that isn't the same as having other problems. The saddest part is when we singlies have the same fertility challenges as couples. It's a bit like saying that your medical issues just aren't as important because you don't have a man. It makes me quite angry really because we don't choose this state and to be going back to rather archaic views of women having to have a man is a bit depressing, especially when it's usually the women that do most of the caring anyway. 

I am fortunate to be able to fund myself so far but really feel for those girls who are struggling with this...it does feel so unfair.

Muddylane


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It is incredibly sad. I have a friend who is desperate to ttc but cannot possible afford it - being in a low paid job. I also think that a lack of sperm alone shouldn't necessarily be given on the NHS - but def when some of us are clealy having more problems than that. Thats just blatant discrimination. What makes me so cross is the cost of sperm. That is a total and utter scandal as far as I'm concerned. Its been donated for god sake so apart frm covering the clinic costs they shouldn't be allowed ro charge so much and literally price people out of the market. There should be sperm banks where we can buy our own sperm for home inseminations - without having to use the over priced clinics at all. 

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

exactly Emma the sperm prices are a scandal.  The men are donating it freely, yes there are a few blood tests and storage for the clinic to pay for, but it is a hundred pound not thousands and then pased on amongst all the people using the sperm from that donor, what I also cannot figure out is how if you take your own donor and sperm supply they charge a fortune , it was £1300 extra than clinic donor sperm 3 yrs ago. and then justify it by saying well the anonymous donors have the cost shared out but the advantage is that you don't have to worry if he reaches his 10 family tally.

They get us every which way!
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Its rubbish and nonsense. The NHS is on its knees and funding is barely available for life saving treatment so although it IS discrimination we don't get funding, I can't see that changing. But, my god, the government and HFEA should be doing something to make fertility treatment affordable - so it isn't such an issue anyway about the NHS. I'll never get over the shock of phoning my clinic to have a couple of goes at DIUI to be told the price had gone up over 100% because of the lack of sperm. And that was the only reason. There were no increased costs for them. How the hell can HFEA allow that sort of crap to be happening?


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hence I guess why so many girlies are going to the Czech republic, not to mention the seeming efficiency and being treated as a customer not a patient! 

Muddylane


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Totally agree - I know that the company I'm with do part fund the drugs - well... they match the NHS part... unfortunately being single I don't come into that criteria, therefore they can not fund my drugs... Shame!  Every little helps, especially when I paid an absolute fortune to import my sperm due to lack of sperm at clinic.....  I would like to think things will improve in the future - but think it will take some time.  This country is so behind the times in some respects, look at the USA, where Ricky Martin's just become a dad to twins courtesy of a surrogate - good on him I say.  In some ways the USA is much more liberal, in others may be not so...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The Gay and Lesbian thread are having the same sort of discussion but Wales seems to be different!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154232.msg2401395;boardseen#new


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

howy you can also delete your own posts if they are in the wrong place!


----------

